
Washington, DC Teaming with Audi on Vehicle-To-Infrastructure Technology - jamessun
https://wtop.com/dc-transit/2018/03/cars-in-d-c-know-when-traffic-lights-will-turn-green/
======
jamessun
"Starting this week, drivers of select new Audis who approach more than 600
intersections in the District, can know when the light will turn green, by
glancing at their dashboards."

